# My golden is suddenly chewing everything!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Wow we have another member who is pregnant with the same problem. I don't know if she got it sorted out.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

How old is she? Did you crate train her or does she have full rein of the house? Have you changed any of your routine with her since finding out yall are having a baby? Since this only happens when you are gone, then maybe when you leave you can give her a treat like a kong filled with goodies so she will be kept occupied. It sounds like maybe she if feeling alittle insecure.


----------



## twitch783 (Feb 1, 2010)

She is roughly two years old and she was originally crate trained and once she did fine with roaming free throughout the house without any chewing/accidents then we allowed her to do whatever. We haven't changed anything in her routine and she has plenty of plushy/squeaky toys and a few rawhides that are filled with different flavors inside. We have tried the kong balls but unfortunantly she decided that instead of figuring the balls out she would just tear the tabs off lol.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here is the link to the other thread by another member going through the same thing.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=72048


----------

